# Anyone know of this breeder Capriole Farms



## gogo (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi,
Looking at this breeder Capriole Farms in Pa, and wondering if anyone has had any pups from her or know of her?
Thanks


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

*capriole gsd*


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Experience with Capriole Farm


Has anyone here had recent experience with Capriole Farm out of Pennsylvania?




www.germanshepherds.com













Capriole Farms


Can anyone provide info on Capriole Farms GSDs in Warfordsburg, PA run by Mrs. Brenda Hendershot? Thanks.




www.germanshepherds.com





Type Capriole into the "Search" box.


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

I've been there twice. I will not be purchasing a dog from them. Feel free to PM me if you'd like more info as to why.


----------



## Caulfield897 (Jun 13, 2021)

why not?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Too amazing and wonderful


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> Too amazing and wonderful


You forgot extremely and exciting, LOL!


----------

